# Vaping to quit smoking. Let's see your mods vapers



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Shoots and I decided to take up vaping. Since I bought mine, I've only had half a pack. It's been almost 3 weeks.

I am using an eleaf istick tc40w, with a kangertech subtank mini. .5ohm coil. Usually set around 30 watts. I also have a horizon tech Arctic tank with .5 ohm coil.

I am soon to buy a tobeco velocity rda clone. Excited to play with some coil builds.

Startup was expensive, but we've spent about 1 month's cigarette budget and I'll be set for about 2 months.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Shoots and I decided to take up vaping. Since I bought mine, I've only had half a pack. It's been almost 3 weeks.
> 
> I am using an eleaf istick tc40w, with a kangertech subtank mini. .5ohm coil. Usually set around 30 watts. I also have a horizon tech Arctic tank with .5 ohm coil.
> 
> ...


Next time in English please Jak! 

Seriously, I've never smoked except for the occasional ceegar and I've not had one of them in a couple of years.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Trading one addiction for another. If you are going to quit , then quit.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Trading an addiction known to cause a list of diseases longer than the list of laws in this country for one that causes none. Makes sense to me.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Trading one addiction for another. If you are going to quit , then quit.


I agree completely and what's worse is all the vape talk about the electronics and "tanks" "coils", it's annoying.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I never got into smoking. The only time I really ever did it was when I was out drinking. Oh and that was when I was like 21 and first hitting the bars.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> I never got into smoking. The only time I really ever did it was when I was out drinking. Oh and that was when I was like 21 and first hitting the bars.


21? Late bloomer eh?

I walked into my first bar/liquor store at the Alabama/Mississippi State line when I was 14 years old. You had to be taller than a plywood cutout of a chicken in order to be served. I don't remember the brand of beer that I bought, but I do remember it was a 40 oz.

Made my mama and pops very proud when my older friends propped me against my parents front door at 2 am and rang the door bell before haulin' ass...ah good times...


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Shoots and I decided to take up vaping. Since I bought mine, I've only had half a pack. It's been almost 3 weeks.
> 
> I am using an eleaf istick tc40w, with a kangertech subtank mini. .5ohm coil. Usually set around 30 watts. I also have a horizon tech Arctic tank with .5 ohm coil.
> 
> ...


I don't smoke, but am wondering what you are smoking in your new vape. Must be some good stuff based on your vocabulary used above. You haven't been to Fout Wurth to see bigwheel have you?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Slippy said:


> 21? Late bloomer eh?
> 
> I walked into my first bar/liquor store at the Alabama/Mississippi State line when I was 14 years old. You had to be taller than a plywood cutout of a chicken in order to be served. I don't remember the brand of beer that I bought, but I do remember it was a 40 oz.
> 
> Made my mama and pops very proud when my older friends propped me against my parents front door at 2 am and rang the door bell before haulin' ass...ah good times...


I didn't say that's when I first started drinking!!! lol PLEASE!! I was a party animal from 15 on. I hang out with people that had graduated HS already and I was always invited to the parties. I just didn't smoke cigarettes till I started going out to dance clubs. hehe
Oh the memories!! lol


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> I didn't say that's when I first started drinking!!! lol PLEASE!! I was a party animal from 15 on. I hang out with people that had graduated HS already and I was always invited to the parties. I just didn't smoke cigarettes till I started going out to dance clubs. hehe
> Oh the memories!! lol


I knew that, I was just trying to get you to tell that story, you know the one I'm talking about?:21:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Regular by age 16 in numerous bars and dance clubs.

During High School we lived out in the country about 45 miles from Longview Texas, told my folks I was going to Longview 4 nights a week to work out for football. I borrowed a DL from a guy that looked a lot like me, after 3 weeks I didn't need it anymore, I was a regular. Played in them alot but burned out by early to mid 20's.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I knew that, I was just trying to get you to tell that story, you know the one I'm talking about?:21:


That only happened ONCE!!! I was drunk!! 
I will never live it down!!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Shoots and I decided to take up vaping. Since I bought mine, I've only had half a pack. It's been almost 3 weeks.
> 
> I am using an eleaf istick tc40w, with a kangertech subtank mini. .5ohm coil. Usually set around 30 watts. I also have a horizon tech Arctic tank with .5 ohm coil.
> 
> ...


My battery is the eleaf by ISTICK, and I use the Protank II by Kangertech.

The fluid is from Panama Vapor. They make it at their own place. I won't use any of the crap from China.

I stopped smoking a long time ago, so I started vaping for the vape of it. I use the 6 mg no flavor fluid and make my own flavors.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Mish said:


> That only happened ONCE!!! I was drunk!!
> I will never live it down!!


How's the new job Mish?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jak, I apologize for our fellow community members. They are as easily misdirected as squirrels in a pecan tree, it seems. Especially when Mish makes an appearance. :biggrin-new:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> so I started vaping for the vape of it. QUOTE]
> 
> Is this a regional thing?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

It's amazing!! My stress level has decreased to almost nothing!! My overall quality of life has gone through the roof...family time...rewarding work...$$$!!
Thanks for asking, sweets!!
I miss you guys though. 
I'm hoping to have more time to play again when things slow down.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Denton said:
> 
> 
> > so I started vaping for the vape of it. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

OK Seriously, I have no idea what VAPERs really are. 

Yes, I see these VAPER stores all over the place and often see people driving holding these thingamajigs and puffing away. Is there nicotine in them? Is this a more advanced version of the e-cig?

(I'm a damn dinosaur...:-?)


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> A Watchman said:
> 
> 
> > What part?
> ...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> OK Seriously, I have no idea what VAPERs really are.
> 
> Yes, I see these VAPER stores all over the place and often see people driving holding these thingamajigs and puffing away. Is there nicotine in them? Is this a more advanced version of the e-cig?
> 
> (I'm a damn dinosaur...:-?)


The nicotine varies. You can get no nicotine at all, if that is what you prefer.

They are all "e-cigs." I don't know about the e-cigs made by RJReynolds, but the fluid I use has banana nicotine.

The fluid is a mix of propylene glycol and vegetable glycerin. I have mine at a 80% VG and 20% PG. The PG irritates my tonsils.

There is no known harmful effects of vaping, but there are flavorings to be avoided. Anything containing butter should be avoided. Popcorn lung is irreversible. Coconut oil will raise your blood pressure.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Denton said:
> 
> 
> > Vaping for the vape of it...... wasn't sure if you were serious. I have to admit that I as well, know very little about vape's other than they are a cigarette substitute and run on a battery as well produce smoke. I have seen them in use but they look a little too fashionable for me to try, even if I knew what vaping for the vape of it even meant.
> ...


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

So.... to vape means one is inhaling (I assume you inhale) a clean smoke from a liquid substance? Is their a buzz, calming effect, or just a regular muscle memory for relaxation?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> So.... to vape means one is inhaling (I assume you inhale) a clean smoke from a liquid substance? Is their a buzz, calming effect, or just a regular muscle memory for relaxation?


Vapor, not smoke. Vapor.

As stated, you can have nicotine in your fluid. You determine how much. Zero to whatever is the max amount. Wifey has 12 mg in her fluid. I use 6, but direct sunlight destroys the nicotine and my rig sits on the dash of the cart, at work. I pretty much have nothing but vapors.

As far as the muscle memory and all that, sounds like you know more than I do. I just like playing with the vapor and mixing different flavors.

Oh, and the odor can be pleasing to those around you, depending on your mix. I hit pay dirt a few weeks ago when I was vaping in the shop and the older folks said it reminded them of how the old five and dime stores smelled. It brought back pleasant memories of a better time.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Trading one addiction for another. If you are going to quit , then quit.


Exactly right Smitty. I smoked cigarettes and cigars for 50 years when we decided to quit we got chantex and 5 weeks later we were free from the habit and never have had the desire to smoke again.
To me vaping is just another habit.


----------



## XMULE (Nov 8, 2015)

I've made custom theatrical fog machines, and some for firefighting training. E-cigs use the same fluid, it's a combination of glycerin and propylene glycol. Pretty harmless. It does leave a coating on smooth surfaces, but it would take a ton of ecig smoke to leave a film, I would think. A heater in the vaporizor turns the glycol into a thick, well, vapor, which acts as a carrier for the nicotene. 

Vapes don't cut it for me, not even the 20+ mg fluid. I still crave a cig. Also, I forget to plug in technology.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

slewfoot said:


> Exactly right Smitty. I smoked cigarettes and cigars for 50 years when we decided to quit we got chantex and 5 weeks later we were free from the habit and never have had the desire to smoke again.
> To me vaping is just another habit.


This is absolutely true. While it might be a safe habit, it is still a habit.


----------



## krusty (Oct 7, 2015)

I tried vaping when it was new, so I'm sure the product has achieved a better flavor and taste then it did in the beginning. I smoke cigarettes pretty heavy, and after trying the vapor method I found the "throat hit" to be lacking in the vap.

It's what turned me off of sticking with it.

Those of you who have smoked regular cigarettes will understand the "throat hit" of which I speak? Does the current line up of vaping products have THAT particular effect? I'm asking because I'd rather not shell out for another vap until I know they are strong enough to give me that throat hit.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Denton said:


> My battery is the eleaf by ISTICK, and I use the Protank II by Kangertech.
> 
> The fluid is from Panama Vapor. They make it at their own place. I won't use any of the crap from China.
> 
> I stopped smoking a long time ago, so I started vaping for the vape of it. I use the 6 mg no flavor fluid and make my own flavors.


So did I, and never looked back nor craved another cig after the first few weeks.

I like the Protank II, that's what I use. Been thinking of getting a box mod, but I have a few 1100-1300 mah, 510 batteries just keep working, so I keep charging them and using them.

I buy my liquid from a local company, I'm vaping watermelon right now, and for those who are curious, yes it actually tastes like watermelon.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

krusty said:


> I tried vaping when it was new, so I'm sure the product has achieved a better flavor and taste then it did in the beginning. I smoke cigarettes pretty heavy, and after trying the vapor method I found the "throat hit" to be lacking in the vap.
> 
> It's what turned me off of sticking with it.
> 
> Those of you who have smoked regular cigarettes will understand the "throat hit" of which I speak? Does the current line up of vaping products have THAT particular effect? I'm asking because I'd rather not shell out for another vap until I know they are strong enough to give me that throat hit.


Holy Smoke......... I was stumped just on the vapor part not being smoke and from a liquid source..... now you guys are looking for a throat hit?


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

The liquid is heated quickly and vaporizes. Like pouring water on a griddle.

"Throat hit" is more or less the feeling in the back of your throat from smoking or vaping. Akin to the burn from whiskey.

To get a better throat hit you can increase the nicotine content of the liquid, use a liquid with a higher "PG" content, or try different atomizers with lower resistance and voltage.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

I am vaping vanilla custard, cereal milk (tastes like the milk from the last bowl of a box of fruit loops,) and midnight apple (tastes like a honey bourbon tobacco from an apple pipe) alternately. 
I also picked up a new 100w Istick by Eleaf and a Velocity RDA. (I'm not even going to try explaining that one)


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> So.... to vape means one is inhaling (I assume you inhale) a clean smoke from a liquid substance? Is their a buzz, calming effect, or just a regular muscle memory for relaxation?


For me there is all the same "good stuff" as smoking. Same nicotine satisfaction and muscle memory. I get vapor, which satisfies the visual aspect of smoking, and various flavors that taste better than smoking, and some that taste like pipe tobacco and cigars.

Yes, its one habit for another, as mentioned a few times.

I've smoked a pack a day, or more, for about 12 years. I've tried the gum, patch, inhaler, chantix, and welbutrin. None of it worked. None of it satisfied my cravings, and the pills gave me the most lucid nightmares and had a bad effect on my PTSD symptoms.

My greatest successes have been cold turkey. Once for a year, and once for a month. Both times I had major anger issues. (counseling was sought)

Is it perfect? No. Is it a major improvement to my health, budget, and hygiene? Yes.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Operator6 said:


> I agree completely and what's worse is all the vape talk about the electronics and "tanks" "coils", it's annoying.


You mean like this beautiful double diamond coil on my velocity RDA "tank" perched on my shiny (well kinda matte actually) new mod?
By the way, these were my first two attempts at building my own coils, and these are not "beginner" level builds. I was really happy. Had them both built and installed in about 20 minutes. Couldn't believe how lucky I was to get them so close to ready before the first time I fired them. (shop guys were telling me even basic builds eat up all the time in "fine tuning" and I was expecting 1-2 hours build time)


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

See people all the time so badly addicted to the stuff they need to hide in the car to do their hits.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

I'll stick with my snobby, hand-rolled maduros.. a couple a week is more than enough for one of my few remaining vices. In fact today I enjoyed a lovely Drew Estate Acid Atom Maduro... maybe I'll have another tomorrow


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

whoppo said:


> I'll stick with my snobby, hand-rolled maduros.. a couple a week is more than enough for one of my few remaining vices. In fact today I enjoyed a lovely Drew Estate Acid Atom Maduro... maybe I'll have another tomorrow


how do you feel about black label trading company? I am a fan of the morphine and royalty. I have two more types in the humidor waiting for the right evening.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I just put down the pseudo-cigarette a couple weeks ago. I smoked a pack of Reds a day for twenty-odd years. I was getting squirrelly after about a week of quitting smoking and decided to give e-cigs a try. That did the trick. I was done with tobacco in short order. However, I enjoyed the electronics so much that I kept it up for just over two years. I never cared enough to get fancy with mods, wicks, and custom brews though - it was just a bridge ... a very loooong bridge - lol.

FWIW, quitting the vapor cold turkey (at 8mg, down from my preferred 18mg) hasn't been too bad. I bought a box of nic gum but only chew a piece or two a day. There are still pop-up cravings but they seem to be much weaker than the ones I had quitting Marlboros. The one thing I call BS on is how "safe" e-cigs are - it's way too early in the game to truly know what damage they do. Remember, there's no such thing as a free lunch.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Jakthesoldier said:


> The liquid is heated quickly and vaporizes. Like pouring water on a griddle.
> 
> "Throat hit" is more or less the feeling in the back of your throat from smoking or vaping. Akin to the burn from whiskey.
> 
> To get a better throat hit you can increase the nicotine content of the liquid, use a liquid with a higher "PG" content, or try different atomizers with lower resistance and voltage.


Ahhhhh okay I got it, never was a smoker, but have knocked back a shot .... maybe two...... of bourbon. but I have to admit that the burn going down was not what I was in the game for.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I don't smoke or vape, but I introduced a buddy to vaping about 4 years ago as a way to bear being around him, lol.
Now he's full bore. He's got all kinds of mods, from hand turned works of art to hand carved wooden pipes. He builds all his own coils. He has brass mods, steel mods, box mods, and one shaped like a hand grenade, just for fun.
His most recent purchase is a "squawk box" mod.
It's "tankless", like a dripper, but has a plastic reservoir that can be squeezed to send liquid up to the wicks when they run dry. Any excess not absorbed into the wicks drains back down into the reservoir. He's waiting for the special atomizer that allows the draining before he can use it. I hear about its progress almost daily, haha.
He vapes 12mg "Pluto" from "Space Jam" as his main juice. I love the smell, so I normally join him for his "smoke breaks" at work. It's actually pleasant. We both try to avoid the smokers, and we both constantly complain about the "damn smokers" leaving their butts on the ground 6 feet from stand up ashtrays.
(Seriously, if you smoke and just throw your butts on the ground, you're a special kind of prick.)


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> (Seriously, if you smoke and just throw your butts on the ground, you're a special kind of prick.)


This. Can't tell you how many "area beautification" details I've been on picking up after the idiots who flick their butt when the can is within arms reach, 8 inches from their planted 4th point.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Trading one addiction for another. If you are going to quit , then quit.


It is waay past my bedtime, I'm tired, so I didn't read even down to the bottom of the first page.
HOWEVER, Top has it right - if you want to quit, just do it.
Yeah, yeah, I know, it's tough.
I was a three pack a day smoker of unfiltered Camels. Hey, I don't do anything half way. 
And I have not had a smoke in 25 years now.

Good night.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I met a friend of a friend who vaped and he was a total freak.

The guy had a suitcase he carried around with him full of parts and and tools for those damn things. 

He talked about tanks,coils and mods the whole damn night. He reminded me of a crackhead but with a modern pipe. Total weirdo loser not only obcessed with vaping but with its equipment as well.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Cost is another factor, habits can be expensive. I don't know how much cigs cost now days but when I quit I was spending over a hundred buck a month on a pack a day habit. Now I spend a bit less than 45 bucks a month. I rebuild my own coils and the supplies for six months costs less than 10 bucks. 

I breathe easier, I'm not coughing all the time, I can smell again, food tastes better and I don't stink like a walking astray. All upsides as far as I'm concerned. Yeah I know, I traded one habit for another, spare me the lecture and be thankful you never started.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Operator6 said:


> I met a friend of a friend who vaped and he was a total freak.
> 
> The guy had a suitcase he carried around with him full of parts and and tools for those damn things.
> 
> He talked about tanks,coils and mods the whole damn night. He reminded me of a crackhead but with a modern pipe. Total weirdo loser not only obcessed with vaping but with its equipment as well.


I know fellow shooters who are that way.

Lunatics can be found, everywhere.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Seneca said:


> Cost is another factor, habits can be expensive. I don't know how much cigs cost now days but when I quit I was spending over a hundred buck a month on a pack a day habit. Now I spend a bit less than 45 bucks a month. I rebuild my own coils and the supplies for six months costs less than 10 bucks.
> 
> I breathe easier, I'm not coughing all the time, I can smell again, food tastes better and I don't stink like a walking astray. All upsides as far as I'm concerned. Yeah I know, I traded one habit for another, spare me the lecture and be thankful you never started.


Public service announcement passed on to Krusty from someone who cares about him ^^^^^^^^^^ ....... he's still spending big bucks for those pricey big boy Canadian smokes. You know....... the ones that hit you hard in the back of the throat. Read and think about it my friend.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Denton said:


> I know fellow shooters who are that way.
> 
> Lunatics can be found, everywhere.


True, and they are annoying as well. My point is with most of these people the act of vaping is not satisfying enough, they must saturate their life with every aspect of it. The thing is they are addicts and addicts have a propensity to act out in extremes. The become obcessed with what they are consuming.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Smoking to stop smoking is like screwing to stop having babies!


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Operator6 said:


> True, and they are annoying as well. My point is with most of these people the act of vaping is not satisfying enough, they must saturate their life with every aspect of it. The thing is they are addicts and addicts have a propensity to act out in extremes. The become obcessed with what they are consuming.


Kind of like being addicted to prepping.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

tango said:


> Smoking to stop smoking is like screwing to stop having babies!


Vaping isn't smoking.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Will you guys hurry up and get over the smoking/vaping or whatever on this thread, so we can get back to Mish. That damn Denton chastised us for getting sidetracked....... but what do you expect, we aren't smokers/vapers? Anyway, let each man pick his own bad habit (sorry Mish, no offense meant).


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Vapor stick explosion aftermath:

















There are many cases of fires and explosions attributed to these things. Type e cigarette explosion in any search engine and see what pops up. That's why the FAA just banned them from checked baggage.

I'll cede that vaping is still healthier than smoking.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> Vapor stick explosion aftermath:
> 
> View attachment 13578
> 
> ...


Those explosions are unanimously caused by improper modification to the device or cheap Chinese crap with no overload protection.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Those explosions are unanimously caused by improper modification to the device or cheap Chinese crap with no overload protection.


When you say "cheap Chinese crap" do you mean the ones I've seen in gas stations? They are smaller than the contraption in the op, they look kind of like a cigarette. Less than $15 if I remember correctly.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> When you say "cheap Chinese crap" do you mean the ones I've seen in gas stations? They are smaller than the contraption in the op, they look kind of like a cigarette. Less than $15 if I remember correctly.


Those are normally safe, due to low wattages.
I'm referring to the larger "mods" that use bigger batteries, bigger coils, and overall more wattage.
If those aren't wired right, or have a ground short anywhere, it can be catastrophic.
The good ones have regulation circuits that will fry before any major damage happens. All good batteries have overvoltage and overdraw protection too.

I actually had to learn a bit about the batteries used in these, since one of my high powered flashlights uses the same batt as my buddy's vape mods.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Many of the mods you refer to, known as mechanical mods, are used with atomizers for which the user builds his or her own coils. 

Since the mod basically functions like a flashlight, if the coil has too much or too little resistance, the batteries dump all their juice too fast, and vent out, or explode. 

Basically the explosion is caused by using cheap batteries that don't vent, and not checking the resistance on the coil.


----------



## Viper (Jun 4, 2015)

As has already been said....just quit. I smoked for a long time, then did the chantix route 4 years ago. Gave me even worse nightmares then I already had, but I stuck with it for 2 weeks and haven't smoked since. Using "PTSD" as an excuse to exchange one habit for another is just being weak.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Stating an experienced change in symptoms is not the same thing as making an excuse. 
I quit because I chose to, I started again because I chose to. Both times my personal reasons were motivated by social interaction, I make no excuse for my decisions, simply observations on their consequences.

Side note. Just because I no longer wish to inhale 1000s of harmful chemicals, does not mean I no longer enjoy the sensation. I enjoy smoking, and will continue to have an occasional cigar even still. I just want to inhale something that is significantly less toxic to my health on a regular basis.


----------



## Viper (Jun 4, 2015)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Stating an experienced change in symptoms is not the same thing as making an excuse.
> I quit because I chose to, I started again because I chose to. Both times my personal reasons were motivated by social interaction, I make no excuse for my decisions, simply observations on their consequences.
> 
> Side note. Just because I no longer wish to inhale 1000s of harmful chemicals, does not mean I no longer enjoy the sensation. I enjoy smoking, and will continue to have an occasional cigar even still. I just want to inhale something that is significantly less toxic to my health on a regular basis.


Hey go ahead and spin it however you need to justify your actions. You named the thread 'Vaping to QUIT smoking". Just pointing out the obvious.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

So... Yea... I quit smoking. I vape. Not the same. But, Hey go ahead and spin it however you need to justify your misconceptions.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Hey guys........ not quite there..... but were getting close to getting it. Here's where I am so far, if you want to smoke do so, if not.....don't.


----------



## Viper (Jun 4, 2015)

Jakthesoldier said:


> So... Yea... I quit smoking. I vape. Not the same. But, Hey go ahead and spin it however you need to justify your misconceptions.


Whatever. You make me laugh dude. lol. Carry on with your bad self. I said my piece.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Viper said:


> Hey go ahead and spin it however you need to justify your actions. You named the thread 'Vaping to QUIT smoking". Just pointing out the obvious.


You know what?

Here's the deal. I don't smoke. I quit many years ago. I vape. I vape because I like the taste of my mixes and the odor is pleasant.

As far as using it to stop smoking, if it works for someone, that is fantastic. As I stated before, the amount of nicotine goes from stronger than cigarettes to no nicotine at all. You used Chantix. Good for you! I am glad you quit. But, who are you to throw rocks at Jak's method?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Did I stumble upon the Religion thread?:21:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Okay, Okay, you are all right and I am wrong..... now can we get back to talking about Mish like we were on page one before Denton derailed us?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Did I stumble upon the Religion thread?:21:


Tres drole!

(In memory of the Parisian victims of the religion of peace)


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Okay, Okay, you are all right and I am wrong..... now can we get back to talking about Mish like we were on page one before Denton derailed us?


Well, all day long at school I hear how great Mish is at this or how wonderful Mish did that! Mish, Mish, Mish!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> Well, all day long at school I hear how great Mish is at this or how wonderful Mish did that! Mish, Mish, Mish!


Obviously you were not included in the mail out of her latest pin up poster dressed up as an angel. Your loss indeed.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> Well, all day long at school I hear how great Mish is at this or how wonderful Mish did that! Mish, Mish, Mish!


Mish is really my hunting buddy from Arkansas who works down at the sawmill...real name Mitch. Works maintenance and can tear down and rebuild the debarker faster than a New York minute...:21::21::21::21:


----------



## Viper (Jun 4, 2015)

Denton said:


> You know what?
> 
> Here's the deal. I don't smoke. I quit many years ago. I vape. I vape because I like the taste of my mixes and the odor is pleasant.
> 
> As far as using it to stop smoking, if it works for someone, that is fantastic. As I stated before, the amount of nicotine goes from stronger than cigarettes to no nicotine at all. You used Chantix. Good for you! I am glad you quit. But, who are you to throw rocks at Jak's method?


Replacing one habit with another is not really quitting. Pretty well all I was pointing out.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Poor Jak,

All he wanted to do was talk about his new thing and the poor kid gets his crap jumped (others) or gets his thread hijacked for their own humor (me).

I can't apologize for the rest of my comprade's heathenistic and rude retorts...but I can for me. So..."My bad Jak, I got caught up in the moment".

Carry on

Your pal

Slip :icon_smile:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

^^^^^^ Slippy is either:

Attempting to show his softer side.
Feigning a softer side.
In the dog house at home.
Working an angle.
Setting up a punch line
Turning over a new leaf.
Its not really Slippy, but Buggy Bug Out Bag


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> ^^^^^^ Slippy is either:
> 
> Attempting to show his softer side.
> Feigning a softer side.
> ...


Ease up Tex, I've been off booze now since Sunday pm..

(jeesh)


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

That will do it to...... nothing wrong with a little breather and some compassion. As well, Jak is one of the good guys.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Denton is sitting in his truck at the workplace parking lot. Heater is on full blast, attempting to dry his soaked clothes while vaping and reading PF threads and chuckling.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Perhaps we should consider allowing an authorized vapor vendor here..... might gain some converts, might even use the Mish angel pic for marketing?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> Denton is sitting in his truck at the workplace parking lot. Heater is on full blast, attempting to dry his soaked clothes while vaping and reading PF threads and chuckling.


Ain't you been fixing choppers long enough to get off graveyard?! I got off night shift as soon as I could!


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

I started vaping early this year. Picked up my first cig at 11, now at 31 I wish I had never done it. The vaping has helped me a lot. I still smoke from time to time, but it's become rare. I have a Kanger Kbox mini, it's alright, starting to leak. Needs a reseal.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Arklatex said:


> Ain't you been fixing choppers long enough to get off graveyard?! I got off night shift as soon as I could!


2nd shift, brother.
I enjoy no alarm clocks. We are also the ones who has the least number of avionics but still turn more aircraft and fix the ones that are hardest broke.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well yall have motivated me to move back to my vaping gizmo. Thanks. Old post and pic from Fake Book from a few years back. 
Well since Prez Osama. Barney Frank, Harry Reid and Nancy Pelosi has got gas and smokes up so high..and we now have a fixated income.. we have decided to do artificial cigarettes. This is a pic of Miz Brenda, Brandon (the Baby Boy) and yours truly puffing on some high tech E-Marlsboros. The technology has improved a lot since we first tried them twenty years or so back. If you take one puff it will knock a person into the nickel seats as Coach Jeter would say It also gives a person better lungs. We like to be healthy. That is me on the left I think.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Well yall have motivated me to move back to my vaping gizmo. Thanks. Old post and pic from Fake Book from a few years back.
> Well since Prez Osama. Barney Frank, Harry Reid and Nancy Pelosi has got gas and smokes up so high..and we now have a fixated income.. we have decided to do artificial cigarettes. This is a pic of Miz Brenda, Brandon (the Baby Boy) and yours truly puffing on some high tech E-Marlsboros. The technology has improved a lot since we first tried them twenty years or so back. If you take one puff it will knock a person into the nickel seats as Coach Jeter would say It also gives a person better lungs. We like to be healthy. That is me on the left I think.


Wow! Ain't nobody takin' your e-cig without a fight!


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

I've got a Sigelei brand something or other I forget with a Aspire Nautilus tank. I got it to stop smoking cigs. Stopped for 5 months and now I'm smoking cigs again. Need to go charge the batteries for it and get some fluid.

My process was to vape with nicotine and then stop using liquid with nicotine and then stop vaping all together. I made the mistake of drinking and then going outside while someone else smoked a cig. I think the best route for me is to stop drinking alcohol and using a non nicotine liquid right off the bat. 

Jak your switch is great one. Nice job on quitting the poison! I'm going to give it another shot. Got the day off and can go out and buy some better liquid..Mine doesn't taste very good.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Careful boys.... never know what is added by the gov into your puffing liquid. I need a new tin foil hat.... mine is getting a little tight these days.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Who has a Magic Flight Launch Box?
http://www.vaporizergalaxy.com/magi...x2Nv6B8NCz2dcOFkQsLR_Zj813_sbh2qRsaAmrw8P8HAQ


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Careful boys.... never know what is added by the gov into your puffing liquid. I need a new tin foil hat.... mine is getting a little tight these days.


The government doesn't make the liquid. I know where my liquid is made, and I know the couple who own the business.

Home | Panama Vapor ? The e-Cig Specialists! e-Cigarettes | e-Liquid | Accessories & More


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Careful boys.... never know what is added by the gov into your puffing liquid. I need a new tin foil hat.... mine is getting a little tight these days.


I buy my liquid from a local vape shop that makes their own liquids, they have an independent third party lab test their liquid before they put it out for sale. When I first started vaping and not knowing any better bought some imported liquid, it was nasty. I like the shop they are Vet friendly and make up some pretty tasty liquid. I'm happy...maybe not tin foil hat happy, but happy none the less.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

What I do avoid is any Chinese-made liquid. Why in the world would anyone trust them?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Vaping pipe tobacco works pretty good in the little hand held vaporizers.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I quit smoking cigs and vaped over 2 years before I gave it up too. It's way cheaper and aside from tasting better not making you stink like an ashtray clearing out your lungs and being a safer alternative to smoking it's still addictive. I tapered my nic down over time to almost 0 and it became pointless so I stopped. 

No matter what when your ready to drop cigs you will. Vapes are a good way to get off smoking when you like to smoke. Aside from a few flavours that vape up bad (carcinogens) most appear to have no lasting health effects aside from a dry mouth. 15 years into the tech so far. 

Advice is to avoid juices made in China. Get local from trustworthy sources.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

OctopusPrime said:


> I've got a Sigelei brand something or other I forget with a Aspire Nautilus tank. I got it to stop smoking cigs. Stopped for 5 months and now I'm smoking cigs again. Need to go charge the batteries for it and get some fluid.
> 
> My process was to vape with nicotine and then stop using liquid with nicotine and then stop vaping all together. I made the mistake of drinking and then going outside while someone else smoked a cig. I think the best route for me is to stop drinking alcohol and using a non nicotine liquid right off the bat.
> 
> Jak your switch is great one. Nice job on quitting the poison! I'm going to give it another shot. Got the day off and can go out and buy some better liquid..Mine doesn't taste very good.


 And here it is again it all started out we was drinking and......


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

If you're smoking less, congrats. I stopped cold turkey after being privy to the first 
autopsy I had to witness in paramedic training. After seeing to lungs on that woman,
under 50 convinced me. Unfortunately I took up a different habit that was a bit more 
expensive. But when the wife started shooting some years back, she forgave me.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Paramedics get to sit in on autopsies? That's cool. I remember my first as well. "Stillborn" girl. Died at about 4 minutes. Enlarged heart caused by mommy smoking. I will never forget her eyes.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

After reading through this thread I am so glad I quite smoking all those years ago. ( Grandfather Died of Lung cancer ) Started when I was 9 or so. quit at almost 3 packs a day when I was 25. Cold turkey. I quit when a pack of smokes was 65 cents and I was bitching then about the expense.


----------

